# Devcon-Walmart, retailers



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

I was just in at Lowes, Home Depot, and 2 seperate Walmarts here in Columbus and none of them have Devcon on the shelves any more! All of them have gone 100% to Locktite. 

I checked if there were any empty spaces for the Devcon to be re-stocked at Wal-Mart, Home Depot. There's no Devcon labels on the shelf stickers awaiting product-so it sounds like they are done carrying one of our favorites.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I saw the same thing in the Walmart near my house...


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds like a good reason for a boycott  That's pretty serious stuff in our world. LoL.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Guys D2T is still available everywhere, it is just that Wal-mart isn't carrying it anymore, and you probably won't get it for $2. I heard the Harbour Freight has it for $2.59, however I can't confirm that. Here is a link to locate D2T in your area. I got this link from anoher site. just type in your zip code in the upper corner and it will give you your listing. http://devcon.com/products/products.cfm?brandid=1. Also I'm in the process of going to try e-tex lite. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Walmart has definitely quit carrying devcon products....the hardware manager told me. Anyway, try this place....cheaper anyway.

http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/Cart?cart_id=5561161

Rod


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

must not be made in China,,,they probably don't sell anything that is not maid in China


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The Great 2009 Devcon 2 Ton Panic. Its an insidious epidemic that strikes panic in the hearts of all bait maniacs.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I found some at Harbor Freight in Akron. Also ordered some from this place:
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/dev/devs-33.htm
TIGGER posted the link for this first and I'm glad he did. Got my order pretty quickly and the price was OK.

Brian


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

I've found a couple at Harbor Freight as well, but when I asked the sales associate she said that was all they had. So I checked the product number online, and it wasn't found. So I called customer service and the guy said it was discontinued there as well. Just what i heard, from HF customer service.


----------

